# Listings of yarn stores Pa



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Someone recently came up with the idea of listing yarn companies, will, I just thought, how about listing the yarn stores near us or,
within, say.......40 miles round trip?

Forever Yarns, Doylestown, Pa
The Knitter's Edge, Bethlehem, Pa
The Twist, Lahaska, Pa
The Gazibo, New Hope, Pa
JoAnn's, Quakertown, Pa
Michael's, Quakertown, Pa


----------



## ritasroy (Oct 26, 2012)

I guess I don't get to participate, my closest yarn shop in 45miles one way. Show Low AZ


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

ritasroy, I appoligize, I have cut back so much because of the gas prices that I just do not travel as much as I used to. I should have said, what's the name of your local yarn store and how far you have to travel.


----------



## ritasroy (Oct 26, 2012)

I was kidding)
We are retired and love to travel, husband can't sit still ever!!
So we are always up to something.

Just came down to Tucson 2 1/2hrs away. ohhhh shopping!!
Yarn stores, JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, Michael's, OH MY!!!

(Our kids live here, so good excuse to come visit)


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

But you are right, since i retired, I stay home so much of the time that I don't think about how far other people have to travel, for whatever the need may be. The area where I leave does not have public transportation, taxi service or stores, except, one restaurant, one mechanic shop, and our local post office (no mail delivery here), that soon will be changing the operation hours, to open 3 days, and it may close in the near future.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Is Kraemer Yarns in Nazareth to far away from you?


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Is 31 miles each way from my house, been there once, 2 years ago did not have much of selection and parking was a bit tricky with the local traffic.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

Peoline said:


> Someone recently came up with the idea of listing yarn companies, will, I just thought, how about listing the yarn stores near us or,
> within, say.......40 miles round trip?
> 
> Forever Yarns, Doylestown, Pa
> ...


Have you checked out Conversational threads in Emmaus? Only another 10-15 minute drive from Q-town. The store was just made larger, she has a huge selection and I have found the prices to be better than the knitters edge.

Diana


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Here are some of the yarn stores in my area:

Kitnit Fine Yarns - Lancaster, PA
Lancaster Yarn Shop - Kitchen Kettle Village - Intercourse, Pa
Still Water Fibers - Oxford, Pa
Flying Fibers - Landisville, Pa
agardenofyarn - Chadds Ford, PA
Slip Knot - Newtown Square - PA
Froufrou Yarns - Berwyn PA
Noble Knits - Malvern, PA
Finely A Knitting Party - Swarthmore, PA
Loop - Philadelphia, PA

I think there are several more in Philadelphia.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

The Knitting cottage is in waynesboro, Pa and is the most friendly shop I have ever been in. They also are a dealer for knitting machine sales and lessons. Great choices for yarn and prices are great.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I live in Martinsburg, Wv but I have close to me:

Never Enough Yarn in Winchester, VA

Yarnability in Shepardstown, WV

The knitting Cottage in Waynesboro, PA


----------



## panella (Dec 14, 2011)

wow, all these yarn shops in Pa and I have never been to a yarn shop! I live 45 miles north of Harrisburg in a very small town, only store in area is a Walmart, does anyone know of yarn shops in this area, I would love to shop in one.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Panella- I know of several yarn shops you might want to check out!

Yarns-r-us in Hamburg, Pa
Yarn Love in Hummelstown, Pa
Knitters Dream in Harrisburg, Pa
The Yarn Garden in Carlisle, Pa
The Colonial Yarn Shop in Shiremanstown, Pa


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

are you close to selinsgrove?


panella said:


> wow, all these yarn shops in Pa and I have never been to a yarn shop! I live 45 miles north of Harrisburg in a very small town, only store in area is a Walmart, does anyone know of yarn shops in this area, I would love to shop in one.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Debbystitchknit said:


> are you close to selinsgrove?
> 
> 
> panella said:
> ...


I am about an hour and a half from Selinsgrove.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Isn't there also a yarn shop in Quakertown? Somewhere near Belmont or the larger street near there?


----------



## panella (Dec 14, 2011)

Selinsgrove is probably the closet of all those on the list. ITs about an hour away. I will have to check out Knitters Dream in Harrisburg whenever I go over the mountain again.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Panella, I used to live in a small town in Schuylkill Cty. in PA. Judging from your distance from Harrisburg, you might be in the same neighborhood. NSHS was my alma mater a long time a go in a ......


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with www.KnitMap.com? I stumbled across it a few weeks ago and foundd lots of interesting listings. Great for if you want to dfind some place while on vacation.


----------



## erkdiane (Sep 10, 2011)

There is another yarn shop in Quakertown, right on Broad St. Think is is called Juniper Place or something like that. It is down near the train station. Been there a few times.


----------



## MAM136 (Feb 9, 2013)

May I add Yarnings in Skippack,Pa.and The Lamb's Wool in Lansdale, Pa. Yarnings also has a fabric store attached and the girls are very helpful and they give classes


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

Knitter's Underground, Spring Mills, PA
Glenda's Knit Knook Muncy PA
Glory-Ous Knits Watsontown PA


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

Swisher Yarn Basket in Danville, PA


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

Stitch Your Art Out, Pine Grove Mills, PA yarn and fabric!


----------



## panella (Dec 14, 2011)

AnDee. I am in Wiconisco!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.knittersdream.com/ Harrisburg, PA

Gurdy Run Woolen Mill 763 Tourist Park Rd. Halifax, PA Phone (717)896-7661

Knitter's Dream
2340 Mockingbird Lane, Harrisburg, PA 17112, 717.599.7665

Knutty Knitter
6530 Derry Street, Harrisburg, PA 17111, 717.579.5587

full list:http://www.textilelinks.com/com/shop/pa.html


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

Nangellini on South Street in Philadelphia (swoon)


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Peoline- I was in Quakertown recently and saw a yarn shop on the main street. I cannot remember the name, but that is not far from you- right?


----------

